# Betta Tetra Compatibility



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

I keep getting conflicting opinions about whether or not I can put a Betta with my son's Neon Tetra. We have not set up the tank yet but once it is established he has a Betta on his wish list.

Anyhow. It is a 16 gallon tank. Because I can never do anything simple it is going to have levels of substrate at different depths along with plants and hidey holes. I was going to add minimum10 Neon Tetra and possibly some cory or shrimp. Once everything is cycled and happy would a Betta be okay to add to the set up? I have seen them at the LFS in tanks with various tetra and they seem fine. Anyone else do this?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never lost a healthy neon tetra due to a Betta attack when kept in the correct size tank.
Every Betta is different too, they will attack and kill a sick or injured fish too big for them to eat, but a healthy fish in the correct size tank the Neon is too fast for the Betta.
In a 16g planted tank IMO they should be fine together as long as the Neons are healthy.
Look forward to seeing pic once you get it all set-up....


----------

